# Which website offers the best prices for flea preventative medicines?



## YodaBoss (Apr 4, 2008)

So far drsforstersandsmith.com were the cheapest compared to 1800petmeds and petcarerx. I was wondering if anybody else knows another reliable and safe website where I can order k9 advantix? I have ordered from drsfostersandsmith.com and they came on time and was cheaper, plus can't beat the free shipping! I have googled some sites and they seem cheaper, I just dont know if i can trust some sites i've googled. 
Thanks!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

YodaBoss said:


> So far drsforstersandsmith.com were the cheapest compared to 1800petmeds and petcarerx. I was wondering if anybody else knows another reliable and safe website where I can order k9 advantix? I have ordered from drsfostersandsmith.com and they came on time and was cheaper, plus can't beat the free shipping! I have googled some sites and they seem cheaper, I just dont know if i can trust some sites i've googled.
> Thanks!


I've found Amazon to be the cheapest reputable site for Frontline.


----------



## YodaBoss (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks! I'll check it out!


----------



## italianscorpio1 (Jan 17, 2009)

heck yea, i will too, thanks!


----------



## devilsrule2004 (Apr 29, 2009)

I use petcareRX as well it is the cheapest ive found


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Nope...www.deadfleaz.com is the cheapest.


----------



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

Try checking the prices at www.thatpetplace.com and do a price comparison.


----------



## petsofoz (May 13, 2009)

A few of those places that people have mentioned are pretty expensive with it. My shop is pretty cheap and is probally worth a look when comparing prices.


----------



## MrsQ (May 17, 2009)

Total Pet Supply has excellent prices on pet meds. Right now, you can save 10% by entering coupon code TPS10 at checkout.

New customers can earn $10 towards a future purchase by entering referral code 1788934 when you create your account. Refer others and earn more credits towards future purchases.

Plus from now until 6/30/09 you can get a $25 rebate when you pay using eBillme (for first time users of eBillme only).

Shipping is free on orders over $99, under $99 you can pay $15 once and it covers shipping on all orders for 2009, otherwise $9.99 per order under $99.


----------



## Zion21 (May 21, 2009)

I can vouch for 1-800-PetMeds. I always order from them and they always ship very fast. No complaints. Hope this helps!


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Nope...www.deadfleaz.com is the cheapest.


Thank you for posting this! That's the cheapest I've ever seen. Even with the shipping cost it's cheaper than on amazon, which I thought was the lowest price before now. When you have a bunch of animals, flea stuff gets expensive fast.


----------



## lshean (Jan 6, 2009)

YodaBoss said:


> So far drsforstersandsmith.com were the cheapest compared to 1800petmeds and petcarerx. I was wondering if anybody else knows another reliable and safe website where I can order k9 advantix? I have ordered from drsfostersandsmith.com and they came on time and was cheaper, plus can't beat the free shipping! I have googled some sites and they seem cheaper, I just dont know if i can trust some sites i've googled.
> Thanks!


Why not ask your vet if he will match the price. Mine not only matched the price but gave me and extra month of k9 advantix.


----------



## evinqubie (Jul 26, 2009)

Costco now has Frontline!!!!!!!


----------



## peter7 (May 6, 2009)

Check out this... fatchex.com pet stores... i thonk this will be usefull

url : http://www.fatchex.com/Pages/DisplayResults.aspx?id=18&cat=Pets


----------

